# It's Almost Here



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well guys we are 2 weekends away from being able to pull our strings back. Don't know about you guys but I am ready!:dance:

I like bow hunting way more than rifle hunting.

If the arrows ain't flying ain't nothing dying! LOL


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I am still looking for my first kill. New at bow but love it and can't wait for opening day. Was at the camp this weekend and saw the deer I am going to hope fully see opening day.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm so pumped. I just bought me a new bow a few weeks ago. It was kinda funny actually, I went in to get a tune up on my old bow and bought a new one instead. Picked up the TechHunter from Gander. Anyone shoot one of these? The rest and sights it came with were ok but new sights and a ripcord rest and it's really accurate. I've got a big muley coming into one of my feeders on a daily basis so I'm hoping that he will stay on that routine. I'm hoping my first muley will be a bow muley.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so pumped this year!!! Heck, when the first could front arrives, my neck with swell too! LOL


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i am pumped aswell. Just hope it will cool off a little before then. Setting in a stand in the upper 90's will not be too pleasant.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm ready!!! This year I am going to get a buck with my bow, no matter what it takes!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I've got a good feeling this year... everything is coming together for a good season.. It will be P&Y or nothing for me... you have to let a lot walk to get the one your looking for but thats makes it all worth while when it happens...Walker


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I am stoked. This is my first year to bow hunt and my first year on a new lease in Leon County. Bummer thing is I have to miss opening day. I lost my Mother in Law last year to breast cancer so I am already committed to walk in the Susan G Komen walk on opening day. I will be making a B-line for the lease as soon as the race is over.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am so ate up with it that I hunt all year...so they have been flyin...but I would like to say to all GOOD LUCK, and especially you new guys and those looking for their first kill. Best wishes and keep us posted!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

mudcatz71 said:


> i am pumped aswell. Just hope it will cool off a little before then. Setting in a stand in the upper 90's will not be too pleasant.


Yes, that is one thing I can't stand is hunting in the heat. For me, it's need to be cool or cold for hunting, but living down in southeast Texas I can only get whatever weather is offered me. LOL

But, there is nothing like sitting is a tree stand and trying to be quiet and still all while having sweat drip from your forehead. Priceless!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

justin-credible1982 said:


> I'm ready!!! This year I am going to get a buck with my bow, no matter what it takes!!!


Hey, I am saying the same thing this year. Last year is was only 2 does, but this year is going to be different. I can tell b/c I am more pumped this year than I have been in the past 5 years. Just hope the weather will start cooling down earlier this year. Good luck with your hunting endeavors and hopefully you will get a buck this year.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

five.0 fisher said:


> I am stoked. This is my first year to bow hunt and my first year on a new lease in Leon County. Bummer thing is I have to miss opening day. I lost my Mother in Law last year to breast cancer so I am already committed to walk in the Susan G Komen walk on opening day. I will be making a B-line for the lease as soon as the race is over.


Good luck on your first year bow hunting. Sorry to hear about your loss, but it is for a good cause.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Chunky said:


> I am so ate up with it that I hunt all year...so they have been flyin...but I would like to say to all GOOD LUCK, and especially you new guys and those looking for their first kill. Best wishes and keep us posted!


Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

All I can say is a hog is gonna hit the ground, be it pork or venison, don't matter to me, but it will be a hog......


----------

